
“site:paypal-gifts.com Here's Your Gift Card” - ikeboy
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Apaypal-gifts.com+Here%27s+your+Gift+Card#q=site:paypal-gifts.com+Here%27s+your+Gift+Card&filter=0
======
ikeboy
Results are archived at [https://archive.fo/a5EzF](https://archive.fo/a5EzF)
in case they get removed. Someone at Paypal forgot to set the robots.txt. As
of now, [https://paypal-gifts.com/robots.txt](https://paypal-
gifts.com/robots.txt) just redirects, and I can't find any valid robots.txt
for that domain.

